# Yet another Id thread, 1955 International Harvester



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

The build dates on the starboard side, from the trans, clutch housing, engine
360486-R2 4*12*A
360553-R3 4*18*A
S# Plate: 11847 SJ
When searching for IH Tractors from 1955, NONE of the photos that I've come across have upper panels that match mine.
I'm trying to get it started, so fuel, compression, ignition. Presently testing all, rebuilding carb, new battery, ordering parts for ignition, looking for salvage parts, but first I need a good, accurate identification. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Added picture of Port side from front.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I didn't do any research but I would say either a 350 or 450 from the paint,
it could be a 300 or 400 with a repaint.
There wasn't much difference between 300 to a 350 other then the white painted grill and the hood side panel.
I didn't put Farmall in the model, Farmall 350-450


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Will a 1958 450 match up with your tractor??


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The round tag,
is that on the carburetor?


----------



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Will a 1958 450 match up with your tractor??


Did they use engines, clutches, and transmissions manufactured in '55 in '58 tractors?


----------



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

LouNY said:


> I didn't do any research but I would say either a 350 or 450 from the paint,
> it could be a 300 or 400 with a repaint.
> There wasn't much difference between 300 to a 350 other then the white painted grill and the hood side panel.
> I didn't put Farmall in the model, Farmall 350-450


I forgot to include the picture from the front end but the grill is painted red. That doesn't mean it wasn't originally white, and repainted red but at present it's all red.


----------



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

LouNY said:


> The round tag,
> is that on the carburetor?


Yes


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

bsd said:


> Yes


That number crosses to the carb for either a 400 or 450,
a red grill would normally be a 400 a white grill a 450 Farmalls


----------



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

LouNY said:


> That number crosses to the carb for either a 400 or 450,
> a red grill would normally be a 400 a white grill a 450 Farmalls


I've been looking into a carb rebuild and come across sites advising the use of a 400/450 carb on a 300 series, so the carb alone isn't quite enough to make it a 400.

Going by every indication, it appears to be closer to a 300, but I can't find ANY IH or FA with my upper panel paint scheme.

I've been searching for months.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

If you can find the engine numbers then you will know if its a 300 or 400. 300 engine would be a "c169". 400 engine would " c264". Should be a flat spot on the block above the distributor just below the head


----------



## bsd (Sep 27, 2021)

mrfred said:


> If you can find the engine numbers then you will know if its a 300 or 400. 300 engine would be a "c169". 400 engine would " c264". Should be a flat spot on the block above the distributor just below the head


Found the C-169
That, along with all other details, leads me to a 99% certainty that this is an IH Series 300, maybe a 300 Utility.
I would like to restore it and get it running, not necessarily in that order.
I checked the compression this past weekend, and found 3 of the 4 cylinders with 125PSI, and one low at 110PSI, but none are low enough to warrant piston, rings, etc. that can wait.
Which cylinder is #1, the front, or the rear?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking at your pictures in post #1 your tractor is a narrow front row crop.
Utilitiy and western didnt have a narrow front or adjustable bar type axles.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Number " 1. " is closest to the radiator


----------

